# The right shot?



## davemc1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all, I've been left with the same shot the last few times I've played, yet I still have no idea of playing it (also not really any place to practise)

Ball at the side of the green in rough approx 30 feet from the hole. sitting down, thickish grass, prob around 2.5". Followed by 10' feet of lush semi. Flag approx 5 paces on. 

My normal aim is a 49 wedge to land just on the green and let the ball run out. My actual shot is a duff into the semi. 

I have fears of playing it too hard with the wedge, therefore prob decelerating on the downswing and not committing to the shot. And of thinning an attempted bump and run, ending up the other side of the green.

any thoughts of how to play this?


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 6, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Hi all, I've been left with the same shot the last few times I've played, yet I still have no idea of playing it (also not really any place to practise)

Ball at the side of the green in rough approx 30 feet from the hole. sitting down, thickish grass, prob around 2.5". Followed by 10' feet of lush semi. Flag approx 5 paces on. 

My normal aim is a 49 wedge to land just on the green and let the ball run out. My actual shot is a duff into the semi. 

I have fears of playing it too hard with the wedge, therefore prob decelerating on the downswing and not committing to the shot. And of thinning an attempted bump and run, ending up the other side of the green.

any thoughts of how to play this?
		
Click to expand...

I would be playing it a bit like a bunker shot. Open the face slightly and turn your feet so the leading edge is square to target. You can then be aggressive with the swing and not decelerate. Ball slightly forward in stance, swing along the target line and drive the wedge behind the ball and it 'should' pop up high and soft. I would also be using my 58* not my gap wedge for this one.


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 6, 2014)

I use a shot similar to what is being described here, a more lofted club coming down a bit steeper to pop the ball up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujjYTSTqLQY&list=UUTwywdg9Sw5xs4wdN-qz7yw


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2014)

The situation you describe is not really what I would call a 'get down in 2' situation. My advice would be to forget about the flag and just make sure you get the ball onto the green and leave yourself a good 2 putt (at worst) opportunity  :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 6, 2014)

So a 30 foot shot and you need to carry the ball 15 foot. Normally a Wedge would be a good choice. But this is how I see the shot:

You can't afford to hit it too far as it will fly past the hole. Sitting in deep lush tough it is not going to get a lot of backspin and it is almost certain to release. For me you need to get some airtime to get it coming down soft and try to land it 2/3 paces on. This will give you more margin for error if you it does not come out well it will still get onto the green. Like mulligan said, play it like a bunker shot, short backswing and hit it firm so the club doesn't get snagged up. Commit to the shot and it will pop up, land on the green and run out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep - play it like a bunker shot AND reduce expectations. Make sure I'm putting with my next shot.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 6, 2014)

Watch a video of Phil Mickleson playing this shot. Long backswing and the ball pops up high and onto the putting surface. Hard to believe he swings as hard & gets the ball to go such a short distance.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 6, 2014)

I get a lot of shots like this at my course. Absolutely agree that the best option in my experience is to play it like a bunker shot and make sure you don't decelerate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2014)

Great advice guys  :thup:

Did anyone notice in the OP's sig that he plays off 24? 

Davemc1.......keep it simple mate, play the percentages   :thup:


----------



## elliottlale (Sep 6, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			I would be playing it a bit like a bunker shot. Open the face slightly and turn your feet so the leading edge is square to target. You can then be aggressive with the swing and not decelerate. Ball slightly forward in stance, swing along the target line and drive the wedge behind the ball and it 'should' pop up high and soft. I would also be using my 58* not my gap wedge for this one.
		
Click to expand...

Same as this!! Open hips/feet and nice smooth full swing with face nice and open ensuring good flow through


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2014)

yep, open face, 56 wedge, hitting about half an inch behind the ball and trying to throw it about 3/4 of the way to the hole! half way back, all the way through chopping motion! 

as mentioned above. lower expectations of the shot.  you are in a spot of bother. it may or may not come out as you wish.  best hope is to at least give yourself a chance at making the putt!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice one people, must be good advice cos everyone's saying the same thing. Il have to get the 58 out of semi retirement and give it a bash   :thup:


just realised that'll put me in the 4 wedge carrying bracket....


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump it with the hybrid all day long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2014)

Aim for anywhere on the green and two putt (hopefully) from there. Reduce expectations and commit to the shot


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2014)

Hit it with the toe of the club


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Aim for anywhere on the green and two putt (hopefully) from there. Reduce expectations and commit to the shot
		
Click to expand...

Probably spot on Homer. Sometimes you have to accept that there is no way of getting it close. Some of lads will vouch for that from when we were at Bearwood Lakes and Mizzy was having a coorporate day there, which had Donald and another couple of Tour Pros there. Anyway they had them playing different shots around the green that us mere mortals find difficult and also talking is though them. The final shot they played not one of them could chip it dead, no matter how they played the shot.

Afterwards we had a chance to speak to them and I asked Donald about that shot and he said the only way to have got it to stop close was to hit the flag. So sometimes I think you have just got to get it on the green and take your chances with your putter.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 8, 2014)

Depends on the lie. Decent lie and I'm going for the Hollywood flop shot with my lob wedge laid waaaay open.
Ball sitting down and I'm still using lob wedge but am playing a more traditional pitch just aiming to land it on the green and expecting it to release past the flag, maybe get lucky and hit the hole.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 8, 2014)

with any green side chip. if you are in long grass or blocked out by a tree, just try and give yourself a putt.  be it a 20 footer, its still miles better than hitting a 2nd chip.  

I try to tell myself this at times when I am in the do do!  it is easier said that done.  you sometimes try to chase the par and end up with a double when it should be bogey at worst.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The situation you describe is not really what I would call a 'get down in 2' situation. My advice would be to forget about the flag and just make sure you get the ball onto the green and leave yourself a good 2 putt (at worst) opportunity  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yup - I'd be aiming to get it onto the putting surface - nothing else and not trying to be too clever.  You can hole always hole a long putt.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm going to be slightly different.

If your 49* is a PW, like mine, then I assumed it's got a nice big sole.

I would play a bump and run type shot, where I don't move my arms, just rotate my shoulders and keep the arms still. It's a fairly low shot, so would aim to land it 4ish feet before the green, ready to sit down and dribble on. Bad shot is either it runs past = 2 putt, or it stays in the semi and needs a gentle chip, which I quite like doing.

Not saying it works for you, but it's how I like it. No way would I feel comfortable hitting a fuller shot with a 58*. Probably why I'm a high handicapper!


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 9, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm going to be slightly different.

If your 49* is a PW, like mine, then I assumed it's got a nice big sole.

I would play a bump and run type shot, where I don't move my arms, just rotate my shoulders and keep the arms still. It's a fairly low shot, so would aim to land it 4ish feet before the green, ready to sit down and dribble on. Bad shot is either it runs past = 2 putt, or it stays in the semi and needs a gentle chip, which I quite like doing.

Not saying it works for you, but it's how I like it. No way would I feel comfortable hitting a fuller shot with a 58*. Probably why I'm a high handicapper!
		
Click to expand...

I read his description of the shot as dropping it short of the green for a bump and run is not an option, because it needs to be more or less carried onto the green. 

Do you have a short game practice are at your club? Go and chuck some balls in the rough and practice this shot, you will find it is not a difficult one to play, it just takes confidence. Just get out a lofted club, swing steeply and pop it up, but remember to take a short backswing and hit it hard.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Today was the perfect day to try out the shot. Course was dead, and the sun was shining. Shame the buggers had cut the grass down in half!
 Them flop shots do look the part when hit right. Hit some really well, but don't know how many times I seemed to slide under the ball without hitting it. Really tough to commit to, but the most fun 20 minutes Ive had playing on my own for a long time


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done. Yes it can be tricky if the ball is actually sitting up a bit and and it's easy to go under it. In that situation I would still take my SW but would keep the blade a bit squarer and try not to swing too steeply with an easy tempo to try to ensure a good contact. Not an easy shot by any means though.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 10, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Today was the perfect day to try out the shot. Course was dead, and the sun was shining. Shame the buggers had cut the grass down in half!
 Them flop shots do look the part when hit right. Hit some really well, *but don't know how many times I seemed to slide under the ball without hitting it*. Really tough to commit to, but the most fun 20 minutes Ive had playing on my own for a long time 

Click to expand...

It used to happen to me fairly regularly too but the more I practice the less that seems to happen. Maybe that is the confidence allowing me to commit to the shot. Keep your weight more on your left and don't try to scoop the ball hit down into it and let the open face do it's job. It is alot of fun like you said especially when you do it in match play.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			It used to happen to me fairly regularly too but the more I practice the less that seems to happen. Maybe that is the confidence allowing me to commit to the shot. Keep your weight more on your left and don't try to scoop the ball hit down into it and let the open face do it's job. It is alot of fun like you said especially when you do it in match play.
		
Click to expand...

Weight left is the problem here.

When you slide under the ball its sitting up slightly.  What you actually want to do is CENTRE your weight. Its the leaning forward that drives the club and low point of the swing in front of the ball. Swipe, no contact!

Great bit of advice from Mickelson secrets of the short game.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 11, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			any thoughts of how to play this?
		
Click to expand...

Play it to land on the pin..... 20ft past is on the green, 20ft short isn't.

Getting cute on the course costs amateurs the most shots, despite what you see on TV (the best players in the world) the pros don't get as close to the hole as often as you might think. They manage their shots better.... and YET we still see them flubbing chips and missing shot putts... so manage your expectations better and you'll play better shots.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 11, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Play it to land on the pin..... 20ft past is on the green, 20ft short isn't.

Getting cute on the course costs amateurs the most shots, despite what you see on TV (the best players in the world) the pros don't get as close to the hole as often as you might think. They manage their shots better.... and YET we still see them flubbing chips and missing shot putts... so manage your expectations better and you'll play better shots.
		
Click to expand...

wise words james. We can all sit here and try to describe how to play the heroic shot, but getting it on the green is the most important thing. Got more chance of getting it in the hole from a 20 foot putt than 20 foot from the crap.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			wise words james. We can all sit here and try to describe how to play the heroic shot, but getting it on the green is the most important thing. Got more chance of getting it in the hole from a 20 foot putt than 20 foot from the crap.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the shot described is a hero shot or trying a shot that is low percentage. It is a fairly easy shot to control with a little practice. It reduces the chance of a duff and a thin by opening the face it lets the club run smoothly through the long grass. Also because it pops up high and lands fairly softly you can throw it at the flag and not risk landing it in the fringe.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Weight left is the problem here.

When you slide under the ball its sitting up slightly.  What you actually want to do is CENTRE your weight. Its the leaning forward that drives the club and low point of the swing in front of the ball. Swipe, no contact!

Great bit of advice from Mickelson secrets of the short game.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched that dvd a dozen times or more and can't remember him warning against having your weight slightly forward. Surely hanging back and helping lift the ball is more damaging than being more on the left and getting the face into the back of the ball.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 11, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			I don't think the shot described is a hero shot or trying a shot that is low percentage. It is a fairly easy shot to control with a little practice. It reduces the chance of a duff and a thin by opening the face it lets the club run smoothly through the long grass. Also because it pops up high and lands fairly softly you can throw it at the flag and not risk landing it in the fringe.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say it is an easy shot to control, any shot out of deep rough has certain amount of unpredictability to it. I think what I was trying to say was play the right shot but make sure you get it on, do not leave it in the crap by trying to get too close.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 11, 2014)

1



G_Mulligan said:



			I have watched that dvd a dozen times or more and can't remember him warning against having your weight slightly forward. Surely hanging back and helping lift the ball is more damaging than being more on the left and getting the face into the back of the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Here is the same info that is on the DVD.
[video=youtube;C5ophbTUY7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ophbTUY7s[/video]


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 12, 2014)

Fair enough I think I must skip that section nowadays as not a shot I would ever look to try as even Phil says it is low percentage even for him. Would that not be a different shot than the one we are describing though? That is the full power ridiculous lob shot sat on 1/2 an inch of fluffy grass and just 5 foot to work with. With the ball sat down in 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 inches of rough and 15-20 foot or more to the flag I would be looking to make a solid if oblique contact with the back of the ball and not pass completely underneath. Then just let the open face pop it up in the air. 

Phil has the face wide open with the back flat I just have it open a few degrees with feet closed to match, also Phil has like 90% of his weight forward on that first lob where I would just have my usual amount for a chip of about 60-40. I have a tendency to fall back on all of my shots so what works for me to fix that fault may not work for others who don't.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2014)

He says its high tariff, although he also says he has practiced it so many times he knows exactly how the ball will react in different situations. 

The same technique works with a lower wedge than Phil is using. He is using a 64. Most of us only carry a 60 at most. I don't lay it as open as Phil as we usually have to carry it that bit further. I also play a similar shot with my sand wedge. Depending on how much open it should control the height and distance.

Dave was sliding under the ball in the OP so even thought the ball was nestled down, it was still raised off the ground. With his weight forward that is why he sometimes went right under the ball. 


You really shouldn't be falling back on chip shots. If you are, you should do a bit of work to get rid of that. In essence, that is trying to help the ball into the air, not trusting the loft to do its job.


----------

